# Munster Services



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

We will be travelling through Germany en route to Denmark and Sweden in a few weeks from now. It looks like we will be stopping near Munster on our first night. We have seen a services area on google maps just outside of Munster on the way to Hamburg. Has anyone ever stopped there and if so, is it clean and adequate?

We will also be sleeping overnight near Puttgarden. Any recommended places to stay there?

Sharon


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sharon,

as usual I do NOT recommend to stay at motorway service stations. For reasons of comfort and security.

However, there are quite a few "stellplatz" type sites around Münster. Just to name a few:

If you are coming on the A43 autobahn, then the little town of Dülmen offers two stellplatz sites, one with and one without a service point. Both are free of charge.

If you are driving towards Münster on the A1, then there is a good site at Werne.

And after Münster, now on the A1, there is a nice spot in Tecklenburg and two in Osnabrück, Schlosswallhalle and Nettebad.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Gerhard - will sit down with Autoroute tonight and work it out. Much appreciated.


----------

